# just upgraded my internet to 1gbs



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 5, 2021)

I just upgraded my frontier internet from 500mbs to 1gbs and the speed right now is 250mbs down and 440mbs up the guy said it will take 24 to 48 hours to get the 1gbs speed. is this true?


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 5, 2021)

I've been on 1gbs for over a year with comcast/xfinity here in Houston, I don't think I've ever seen my speed test show 1gbs down.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 5, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I've been on 1gbs for over a year with comcast/xfinity here in Houston, I don't think I've ever seen my speed test show 1gbs down.


Give this a try.





						Speed test - how fast is your internet? | DSLReports, ISP Information
					

Use our NEW speed test tool to test how fast your broadband or mobile internet connection really is. Read broadband news, information and join our community




					www.dslreports.com


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 5, 2021)

I worked at Verizon; and, the system was setup so when the tech did the install, it was ready to go.
The most the tech needed to do is any changes and have them type it in.

What type of Gig service did you get?
I would think, Frontier should be the same... all you do is install, turn it up, and off you go.
I'd call tech support back, if it ain't up to speed and see if they can help or ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 5, 2021)

I smell a rat....

a big, fuuugly, stinkin, wassabi-ass eatin, sewer-dwellin rat, hehehe 

24-48 hrs to take effect is pure, unadulterated BULLSh**t.... back in the dial up days, maybe, but even when I had DSL many moons ago, any & all changes I made took effect within a few minutes after they were made....

And since I've had cable (20 yrs or so), this has always been the case.... the MOST you should have had to wait is a few minutes that it took to reboot your cable box/router etc...

Call fronteery eyes manager and DEMAND an explanation, not only for the wait, but also for the garbage speeds you seem to be getting.... this WAS supposed to be an upgrade after all, not a downgrade .... AND ALSO DEMAND AN IMMEDIATE REFUND FOR SERVICES NOT RENDERED BUT BILLED FOR !


----------



## Toothless (Feb 5, 2021)

You try power cycling your router?


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> I smell a rat....
> 
> a big, fuuugly, stinkin, wassabi-ass eatin, sewer-dwellin rat, hehehe
> 
> ...



He didn't say "take effect", I read it it as 24-48h to activate. Which is fine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 5, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I've been on 1gbs for over a year with comcast/xfinity here in Houston, I don't think I've ever seen my speed test show 1gbs down.


That's bad bro

I have Xfinity 1GB and on ethernet I never see below 800Mbps. I avg 980Mbps

On WiFi it's around 500-700Mbps

This WiFi


----------



## Aht0s (Feb 5, 2021)

Two weeks ago, I upgraded from 150mb to 1g. By the time I swapped my old modem for one that supports the required DOCSIS, the tech confirmed he changed the speed. About 10 minutes I would say. I would give them a call. Though I never reach full 1g but in general I can reach over 700Mbps. PC directly to modem is getting closed to 1G. Also like Toothless suggested try rebooting your modem.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi all sorry for not getting back so soon I fell asleep just woke up I tested my speed again this time I got 830 down and up so it's increasing


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> Hi all sorry for not getting back so soon I fell asleep just woke up I tested my speed again this time I got 830 down and up so it's increasing



So wait few more hours.


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 5, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Give this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 5, 2021)

So even though it seems to be improving, what is the make and model of your modem/gateway that was provided to you by your ISP?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 5, 2021)

not sure it buried in the closet but my router is a NetGear


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 5, 2021)

So not sure its required, but when I went 1Gbps on XFinity, I "had" to upgrade to a DOCSIS 3.1 modem/gateway, so if you're only on a DOCSIS 3.0, you may be missing some speed due to that if they never max out. Mine maxes out ~960Mbps.


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 5, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> So not sure its required, but when I went 1Gbps on XFinity, I "had" to upgrade to a DOCSIS 3.1 modem/gateway, so if you're only on a DOCSIS 3.0, you may be missing some speed due to that if they never max out. Mine maxes out ~960Mbps.


Did you just go to the Xfinity store and swap routers? Also how do I know what ver. I have, the DOCSIS 3.1 modem/gateway or the DOCSIS 3.0


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 6, 2021)

Why is no one concerned about the wretchedly poor upload speeds being shared?
@skellattarr had excellent upload speeds!
Doesn't data need to go out too?
I have to suffer from the Comcast highly-asymmetric service levels too. 
Someday they might get 'real' gigabit bi-directional service out here in rural west-GA.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 6, 2021)

cine.chris said:


> Why is no one concerned about the wretchedly poor upload speeds being shared?
> @skellattarr had excellent upload speeds!
> Doesn't data need to go out too?
> I have to suffer from the Comcast highly-asymmetric service levels too.
> Someday they might get 'real' gigabit bi-directional service out here in rural west-GA.


You can get same Upload/Download if you get the Gigabyte Pro plan which requires Docsis 3.1 which can do 2GB UP and 10GB Down


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 6, 2021)

This is the way Xfinity here advertises for their 1 Gigabyte plan "Up To 1 Gigabyte" kind of confusing.


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 6, 2021)

@Durvelle27  at $300/mo for PRO (not available here), I'll keep waiting for AT&T.  
I'd be happy just having Comcast improve their Down/Up ratio, like 3:1, not 10:1.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 6, 2021)

speed is as of now 828.20 down and 807.89 up according to the tech it should be up to 960 by tomorrow.

he said the servers got to optimize it which take time


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 6, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> speed is as of now 828.20 down and 807.89 up according to the tech it should be up to 960 by tomorrow.


Right on.  Welcome to the club.  I have the parent service you are on, Verizon Fios.  I have yet to really stretch its legs.  I did find out my laptop with a modern i3 10110 only has a wireless 802.11n card  I hooked up a 1Gb rj-45 to USB c adapter to my phone and got decent speeds, through my wireguard VPN


----------



## Zareek (Feb 6, 2021)

I pay for 400/20, I've only ever speed tested in that range a few times. I got 450/25 a few times but I usually test at like 250 to 275/24. If I download a game from Steam, I get at least 50MB/s. My peak from steam is 58MB/s. I also get over 50MB/s from Epic. I just figure the speed tests are overused or the networks are overburdened with everyone stuck at home.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 6, 2021)

Glad things worked out for you, high speed internet must feel really nice!


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks to this thread, I just called Comcast/Xfinity they said I was on an old 600mbs plan, so they upgraded me to the 1 gigabyte plan. I have to go tomorrow to their store and swap out my old DOCSIS 3.0 modem/gateway, for the newer DOCSIS 3.1 modem/gateway, best of all, my plan will drop $5 per month. I usually check for newer and  better plan with my cell phone, I guess I need to start doing the same with my internet plan.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 6, 2021)

We got Spectrum lolz! Thief's! I refuse to pay them so I run my desk top off my Cell Phone, only $50 a month no plan no BS either. Can't online game well nothing fast like Battlefield Etc.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Glad things worked out for you, high speed internet must feel really nice!



That really depends on the data caps and how close you get every month.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 6, 2021)

Frick said:


> That really depends on the data caps and how close you get every month.


I never understood ISPs giving the option for Gigabyte internet but yet have 1TB caps

luckily for me I have unlimited and use about 2.5-6TB of data on average


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow! we sure have a lot of the glass is half empty replies here.  We can all find the bad in most everything, I as an optimist, always look for the good. I happy the OP "skellattarr" is getting  his internet speeds from 500mbs to 1gbs.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 6, 2021)

Frick said:


> That really depends on the data caps and how close you get every month.


Data caps? What's that? I'm sure there's no such thing in Sweden either.



Durvelle27 said:


> I never understood ISPs giving the option for Gigabyte internet but yet have 1TB caps
> 
> luckily for me I have unlimited and use about 2.5-6TB of data on average


It's Gigabit...


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 6, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Thanks to this thread, I just called Comcast/Xfinity they said I was on an old 600mbs plan, so they upgraded me to the 1 gigabyte plan. I have to go tomorrow to their store and swap out my old DOCSIS 3.0 modem/gateway, for the newer DOCSIS 3.1 modem/gateway, best of all, my plan will drop $5 per month. I usually check for newer and  better plan with my cell phone, I guess I need to start doing the same with my internet plan.


Hi,
Yeah xfinity doing some good deals finally trying to piss on at&t for once.
Should check out xfinity mobile if you haven't already.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 6, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Wow! we sure have a lot of the glass is half empty replies here.  We can all find the bad in most everything, I as an optimist, always look for the good. I happy the OP "skellattarr" is getting his internet speeds from 500mbs to 1gbs.


And you saved $5 while getting faster speeds thanks to the OP...


----------



## freeagent (Feb 6, 2021)

When I first got set up with my provider in 2014 I had a 300GB per month cap lol.. That was up in just a few days and was routinely pulling 1TB down just from the kids and us streaming and such.. They didn't give me a hard time about it, but recommended I upgrade to a faster plan to avoid overage charges after about a year or so  So now I just sub to the fastest plan I can and they leave me alone. I don't have a cap now though.. and usually pull down 1.5-2.5TB per month. Fast internet is nice, if your time is valuable. I remember on DSL watching my steam downloads come in at 3.5MB/s omg it was painful. Big difference going to 118 MB/s. Huge time saver..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Data caps? What's that? I'm sure there's no such thing in Sweden either.
> 
> 
> It's Gigabit...


Autocorrect on my phone


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 6, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I just upgraded my frontier internet from 500mbs to 1gbs and the speed right now is 250mbs down and 440mbs up the guy said it will take 24 to 48 hours to get the 1gbs speed. is this true?


what modem did they give you?


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 6, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> what modem did they give you?


I'll chime in...it's not a modem, but an ONT instead.  Optical network terminal.  Takes the fiber and turns it into Ethernet and or MoCA.

As far as his model, guessing at Actiontec GPON.  That's around the time Frontier got some of Verizon's Fios business.


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 6, 2021)

Little better since I did the upgrade this morning, just picked up the new box and got it up and running.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Data caps? What's that? I'm sure there's no such thing in Sweden either.



Comcast has a 1.2TB data cap, after which you pay $10 per 50GB up to $100. There is an unlimited option for and additional $25/month.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 6, 2021)

Frick said:


> Comcast has a 1.2TB data cap, after which you pay $10 per 50GB up to $100. There is an unlimited option for and additional $25/month.


I'm so glad that none of the ISPs here have come up with silly things like that.
Seems to mainly be a US and Oz thing.


----------



## Mr Bill (Feb 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm so glad that none of the ISPs here have come up with silly things like that.
> Seems to mainly be a US and Oz thing.


I'm an "old" single guy that only used 80 Gig of my 1.2 TB gig past month, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 6, 2021)

Frick said:


> Comcast has a 1.2TB data cap, after which you pay $10 per 50GB up to $100. There is an unlimited option for and additional $25/month.


This is partially true

If you have the Comcast modem and use Xfi you get unlimited data for only $15 a month 

I pay total $150 for my Gigabit plan and security


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 7, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> Hi all sorry for not getting back so soon I fell asleep just woke up I tested my speed again this time I got 830 down and up so it's increasing


It's like flushing dirty water out of a pipe, your slow internetz will be flushed out by the new faster internetz in the interwebz tubes eventually


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> This is partially true
> 
> If you have the Comcast modem and use Xfi you get unlimited data for only $15 a month
> 
> I pay total $150 for my Gigabit plan and security


Damn! That's expensive. My ISP charges $82 for 1Gbps with 50Mbps upload speed, although it's not available where we live for some reason.
That said, I'm currently paying something like $26 or $29 a month for a 200/30Mbps connection. Can't get any faster upload unless I move to their 500/50 plan, which is $61 and not really worth it in comparison. Not that you can ever have too fast internets, but hey...
Oh and I had an engineer come over a month or so ago, as I was having some weird issues with their loaner modem/router. Got it swapped for a new unit, no questions asked and he set it up in bridge mode for me there and then as well. Spent about half an hour tinkering, didn't cost a cent and he turned up two hours after I called their support.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Damn! That's expensive. My ISP charges $82 for 1Gbps with 50Mbps upload speed, although it's not available where we live for some reason.
> That said, I'm currently paying something like $26 or $29 a month for a 200/30Mbps connection. Can't get any faster upload unless I move to their 500/50 plan, which is $61 and not really worth it in comparison. Not that you can ever have too fast internets, but hey...
> Oh and I had an engineer come over a month or so ago, as I was having some weird issues with their loaner modem/router. Got it swapped for a new unit, no questions asked and he set it up in bridge mode for me there and then as well. Spent about half an hour tinkering, didn't cost a cent and he turned up two hours after I called their support.


Did you miss the part where I also said I have security


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Did you miss the part where I also said I have security


No, but is that the larger share of the cost then?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> No, but is that the larger share of the cost then?


Looking at my bill the internet is about $86


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Looking at my bill the internet is about $86


So not that much of a difference at the end of the day then, for the same type of connection.


----------

